# August 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

32. The Letters from Wishing Rock-Pam Stucky 260 pgs 5,160 Loc (8/6/11-8/10/11)    
33. Emotional Waves-Maureen A Miller 0 pgs 2,656 Loc (8/11/11-8/12/11)    
34. The Thirteenth Tale-Diane Satterfield 416 pgs 5,782 Loc (8/18/11-8/27/11)      
35. It's in His Kiss-Caitie Quinn 0 pgs 625 Loc (8/27/11)   [/color]
36. Saving CeeCee HoneyCutt-Beth Hoffman 320 pgs 4,251 Loc (8/28/11-8/31/11)      (more if I could)


----------



## kaotickitten

Title                                     Author                        Format   Locs/Pages        Date Finished

1.Kissed By An Angel             Elizabeth Chandler       DTB       230 pgs              8/2/11
2.The Power of Love              Elizabeth Chandler       DTB       225 pgs             8/3/11
3.Soulmates                         Elizabeth Chandler       DTB       235 pgs             8/5/11
4.Ashes                               Scott Nicholson            Kindle    2549 locs          8/8/11
5.Healing Tides                     Lois Richer                   DTB       247 pgs            8/8/11
6.Heart's Haven                    Lois Richer                   DTB       216 pgs            8/14/11        
7.Ender's Game                     Orson Scott Card         Kindle     7050 locs          8/17/11
8.Dog, Passing Through          Andre Cruz                 Kindle      334 locs           8/17/11
9.The Mouse and the             Unknown                   Kindle      64 locs             8/17/11 
            Christmas Cake
10.The Lake                        Tananarive Due           Kindle      306 locs            8/17/11
11.Specimen 313                  Jeff Strand                 Kindle      253 locs            8/18/11
12.The Whatever Society      Steve Richer               Kindle      307 locs            8/18/11  
13.Stick Dog                        Tom Watson              Kindle      97 locs            8/18/11
              Wants A Hamburger  
14.Garbage! Monster! Burp!    Tom Watson              Kindle      51 locs            8/18/11
15.What Dragons Prefer        Dayle A. Dermatis        Kindle      78 locs              8/18/11
16.Delightfully Twisted          Nicky Drayden            Kindle    301 locs            8/19/11
              Tales:Fire, Fangs, and Brimstone
17.Lumps                            Ian Woodhead            Kindle      367 locs          8/19/11


----------



## chipotle

1. Hissy Fit by Mary Kay Andrews - okay
2. Social Graces by Dixie Browning - okay
3. The Millionaire's Wish by Abigail Strom - good
4. There's Something About Christmas by Debbie Macomber - okay
5. Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin - okay
6. The Knitting Diaries (Macomber, Mallery, Skye) - okay
7. Just One of the Guys by Kristan Higgins - good
8. Already Home by Susan Mallery - good
9. Superb and Sexy (Sky High Air #3) by Jill Shalvis - okay
10. Comfort and Joy by Kristin Hannah - okay
11. Things I Learned from Knitting by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee - okay
12. Animals in Translation by Temple Grandin - okay
13. The Little Zen Companion by David Schiller - okay
14. A Perfect Love by Lenora Worth - okay
15. If You Ask Me by Betty White - okay
16. Thanksgiving by Janet Evanovich - eh
17. Eating Animals by Jonathan Safran Foer - very good


----------



## Jaasy

1   Quinn by Iris Johansen, DTB, ...
2   Running from Solace by Nakia R. Laushaul, 276 pages, finished*****
3   Impeding Justice by Mel Comley, finished*****
4   Final Justice by Mel Comley, finished*****
5   Message From A Mistress by Niobia Bryant, finished ****
6   Mistress No More by Niobia Bryant, finished ****
7   Big Jake by J. D. Robb, finished****
8   Deja by Tajana Sutton, finished*****
9   Deja 2 by Tajana Sutton, finished*****
10 Deja 3 by Tajana Sutton, finished*****
11 Steppin' into the Good Life by Tia McCollors, finished*****
12


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. A Dance with Dragons: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Five by George R. R. Margin: 22,110 locations. Begun 7/12, on location 14,359 on 8/1, completed on 8/3 -- 7,751 locations read in August.
2. The Dark Tower I: The Gunslinger by Stephen King: 3,881 locations. Begun 8/3, completed 8/9.
3. The Drawing of the Three: (The Dark Tower #2) by Stephen King: 7,416 locations. Begun 8/10, completed 8/15.
4. The Stand by Stephen King: 27,043 locations. Begun 8/15, on location 21,259 on 8/31 -- 21,259 locations read in August.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in August: 40,307
DTB pages read in August: 
Books read start to finish in August: 2
Books read partially in August: 2

Books completed in 2011: 25
Total locations read in 2011: 300,929
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 165

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## LauraB

* Reading: *
 One Year Bible , Kindle

*Completed: *
 The Magicians  , Kindle
 Moon Over Soho  , Kindle
Storm Front, the Dresden Files , Kindle
The Monster of Florence , Kindle
Sarah's Key , Kindle
The Kitchen House , Paper


----------



## djgross

I'd like to join the fun

The Nightmare Thief Meg Gardiner (finished 8/3)
Downpour Kat Richardson (finished 8/4)
Almost Like Being in Love Steve Kluger (finished 8/6)
Breaking Silence Linda Castillo (finished 8/7)
Split Second Catherine Coulter (finished 8/
Ghost Story Jim Butcher (finished 8/9)
Original Sin Beth Mcmullen (finished 8/10)
Home Improvement Undead Edition Charlaine Harris and others (finished 8/12)
Ready Player One Ernest Cline (finished 8/22)
Second Grave on the Left Darynda Jones (finished 8/23)
Acceptable Loss Anne Perry (finished 8/23)
Flash and Bones Kathy Reichs (finished 8/24)
Second Son Lee Child (Kindle Single, finished 8/25)
Darkness, My Old Friend Lisa Unger (finished 8/26) 
Song of Scarabaeus Sara Creasy (finished 8/27)
Domestic Violets Matthew Norman (finished 8/2
Children of Scarabaeus Sara Creasy (finished 8/29)
Devil's Business Caitlin Kittredge (finished 8/30)


----------



## cagnes

*Read in August....*
                
1. Pale Moon Rider by Marsha Canham (432 pages) 8/1
2. Garters by Pamela Morsi (336 pages) 8/2
3. Untie My Heart by Judith Ivory (384 pages) 8/6
4. Honolulu by Alan Brennert (464 pages) 8/9
5. A Storm of Swords (A Song of Ice and Fire #3) by George R.R. Martin (1216 pages) 8/10
6. Through a Dark Mist (Robin Hood #1) by Marsha Canham (480 pages) 8/12 
7. A Stranger's Wife by Maggie Osborne (368 pages) 8/15
8. Harvest Moon (Virgin River #13) by Robyn Carr (368 pages) 8/16
9. The Many Sins of Lord Cameron (Highland Pleasures #3) by Jennifer Ashley (320 pages) 8/18
10. Untamed (Medieval Series #1) by Elizabeth Lowell (416 pages) 8/19
11. Forbidden (Medieval Series #2) by Elizabeth Lowell (400 pages) 8/21
12. Annie's Song by Catherine Anderson (416 pages) 8/22
13. Stranger in My Arms by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) 8/23
14. In the Shadow of Midnight (Robin Hood #2) by Marsha Canham (416 pages) 8/27
15. Sugar Daddy (Travises #1) by Lisa Kleypas (432 pages) 8/28
16. Enchanted (Medieval, #3) by Elizabeth Lowell (400 pages) 8/30
17. Acheron (Dark-Hunter #15) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (816 pages) 8/31

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages
July Reading Totals: 17 Books, 7224 pages
*August Reading Totals: 17 Books, 8028 Pages*


----------



## talleylynn

1. * The Imperfectionists * by Tom Rachman (8/1)
5168 locations; 288 pages - fiction
2. *The Geography of Bliss * by Eric Weiner (8/7)
5849 locations; 340 pages - non-fiction/travel
3. *Catch Her If You Can * by Merline Lovelace (8/
2817 locations; 240 pages - cozy mystery
4. *Curiosity Killed the Cat Sitter * by Blaize Clement (8/14)
4702 locations; 320 pages - cozy mystery
5. *Physics of the Impossible * by Michio Kaku (8/22)
5394 locations; 283 pages - science
6. *To Heaven by Water * by Justin Cartwright (8/2
5270 locations; 320 pages - fiction
7. *That Sleep of Death * by Richard King (8/30)
305 pages; 4291 locations - cozy mystery

abandoned:
Not Yet Drowned by Peg Kingman
Zen Experience by Thomas Hoover
One Brit, One Bike, One Big Country by John McKay
Half-Assed by Jennette Fulda
Voluntary Peasants Book 1 by Melvyn Stiriss


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!
( I am having trouble scrolling down to post books, so I will post at the top.)
10. A Poor Wise Man by Mary Roberts Rinehart (7071 Loc's) 8/23/11
11. The Case of Jennie Brice by Mary Roberts Rhinehart (1280 Loc's) 8/25/11
12. When a Man Marries by Mary Roberts Rinehart (2847 Loc's) 8/30/11

1. What would Jane Austin Do? by Laurie Brown (5664 Loc's) 8/2/11
2. Tish by Mary Roberts Rinehart (3234 Loc's) 8/7/11
3. The Ramshead Alogorithm by KJ Kabza (12874 word Novella) 8/9/11
4. More Tish by Mary Roberts Rinehart (2390 Loc's) 8/11/11
5. The Truce of God by Mary Roberts Rinehart (440 Loc's) 8/11/11
6. Tenting To-night A Chronical of Sport and Adventure in Glacier Park and the Cascade Mountains by Mary Roberts Rinehart (1501 Loc's) 8/15/11
7. Your Artist's Brain by Carl Purcell (2861 Loc's) 8/17/11
8. Rapid Problem Solving with Post-It Notes by David Stracker (1498 Loc's) 8/18/11
9. From Dead to Worse (Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Boxed Set # by Charlaine Harris  (35113-40879 Loc's, T=5766 Loc's) 8/20/11                                                                                                               10. A Poor Wise Man by Mary Roberts Rinehart (7071 Loc's) 8/23/11 
(I am getting gremlins here. Trouble with posting books)
                                                  .


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*8/1 Ghost Story Jim Butcher 7929 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 8/2 Time's Edge JM Dattilo 6043 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 8/4 Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble HP Mallory 6776 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 8/5 Moon Called Patricia Briggs 5168 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 8/6 Gunn's Golden Rules Tim Gunn 3444 loc. Non Fiction Kindle 8/7 Somebody Killed his Editor Josh Lanyon 5177 loc. Mystery Kindle 8/8 The Android's Dream John Scalzi 400 pp. Science Fiction Kindle 8/10 Cotillion Georgette Heyer 6433 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle 8/11 I, Spy? Kate Johnson 4937 loc. Chick Lit Kindle 8/14 In Her Name: First Contact Michael Hicks 7607 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 8/14 The Last Camel Died at Noon Elizabeth Peters 320 pp. Mystery Audio 8/17 Soon I Will Be Invincible Austin Grossman 4712 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 8/19 They Fouind Him Dead Georgette Heyer 5332 loc. Mystery Kindle 8/20 Solaris Stanislaw Lem 204 pp. Science Fiction Audio 8/21 All She Wrote Josh Lanyon 5112 loc. Mystery Kindle 8/23 Death and the Penguin Andrey Kurkov 3868 loc. General Fiction Kindle 8/26 The Art of Racing in the Rain Garth Stein 3639 loc. General Fiction Kindle 8/29 The Discovery of Jeanne Baret Glynis Ridley 4409 loc. Science Kindle 8/30 God Save the Mark Donald Westlake 3577 loc. Mystery Kindle 8/31 Learn Me Good John Pearson 210 pp. Humor Kindle 8/31 The Help Kathryn Stockett 451 pp. General Fiction Kindle 

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:*


----------



## izzy

*1.* 7/31-8/1 Stargazer by Cladia Gray (336 pages)
*2.* 8/4 Cactus Secret vol 1 (manga)
*3.* 8/4 Bunny Drop Vol 1 (manga)
*4.* 8/4 Bunny Drop Vol 2 (manga)

Books in August: 4
Pages: 336
Pages this year: 16,009
Read in 2011: 65
Read in 2010: 58
All books read on kindle 
Covers:


----------



## gina1230

1)  Caroline (dtb) by Cynthia Wright - Finished 8/3/11
2)  Creation in Death (audio) by J. D. Robb - Finished 8/25/11
3)  The Ghost Shrink, The Accidental Gigolo & The Poltergeist Accountant by Vivi Andrews -Finished 8/4/11
4)   Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella (dtb) - Finished 8/10/11
5)   Wicked by Jill Barnett - Finished 8/21/11
6)   Talk of the Town (dtb) by Mary May McComas - DNF
7)   White Lion's Lady (dtb) by Tina St. John - Finished 8/24/11
   One Real Cowboy by Janette Kenny - DNF
9)  Demons Prefer Blondes by Sidney Ayers


----------



## Grace Elliot

Late to the party!
How does this work? 
Do we log down our reads for August? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Perhaps you could put a FAQ in the OP? I'd like to know what this is about, too.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, these threads are just where people list what books they're reading each month.


1.  The World According to Garp--John Irving (paperback)
2.  The Future of Freedom: Illiberal Democracy at Home and Abroad--Fareed Zakaria (reading on Kindle in gym)
3.  V for Vendetta--Alan Moore and David Lloyd
4.  The Rum Diary--Hunter S. Thompson (hardcover from library)
5.  Love in the Time of Cholera--Gabriel Garcia Marquez 


Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.
Finished 4 books in June.
Finished 4 books in July.


----------



## drenee

*Fer-de-Lance*. Rex Stout. Sony. 285pgs.
*Splendid*. Julia Quinn. K. 396pgs.
*The Red Scarf*. PB. Kate Furnivall. 470pgs
*The Winter Rose*. Jennifer Donnelly. K. 15,473 loc.
*All She Ever Wanted*. Lynn Austin. Sony. 400pgs.

*Full Moon*. P.G. Wodehouse. Audible. 7hr. 4min.
*The Tale of Holly How*. Susan Wittig Albert. 9hr. 8min.


----------



## RuthMadison

Oh, this looks cool! I want to join. Are the rules posted somewhere?

I have at least four stories downloaded onto my Kindle now that I haven't started yet, would be good to get motivated to dive into them.

EDIT: Thanks, drenfrow! Here I go...

*In Queue*
1) Judging Jayden by Emma Daniels http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HD622Q/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title
2) The Innkeeper's Tale by Paul Simanauskas http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035WTNNU/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title
3) Magical Man List by Christie Walker Bos http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031Y9DFK/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title
4) Multiples of Six by Andy Rane http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DEV3HW/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title
5) His Leading Lady by Paula Martin http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005AK3SQS/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title

*Started*
Judging Jayden
Innkeeper's Tale

*Finished (with date)*


----------



## drenfrow

There are no rules.  You just list the books you read however you prefer.  It can a nice visual motivator for yourself and I know I like to see what other people are reading.  You can use your original post.  Just click on "modify" and set it up however you like and start listing.  Welcome!


----------



## MissStar

*Title....Author....Locations....Date Finished*

1. The Cat Who Sniffed Glue....Lilian Jackson Brown....2077....8/1/11
2. The Cat Who Went Underground....Lilian Jackson Brown....2524....8/3/11


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _Rainwater _ by Sandra Brown *** (Audio book)
2. _Little Girl Blue: The Life of Karen Carpenter _ by Randy L. Schmidt ***
3. _A Place of Execution _ by Val McDermid ****
4. _Shanghai Girls _ by Lisa See ****
5. _Nemesis_ by Jo Nesbo ***
6. _Growing Up Amish _ by Ira Wagler ***
7. _Dreams of Joy _ by Lisa See ****
8. _Sister_ by Rosamund Lupton ***
9. _Silk Legacy _ by Richard Brawer ****
10. _You're Next _ by Gregg Hurwitz ****
11. _Peony in Love _ by Lisa See ***
12. _22 Britannia Road _ by Amanda Hodgkinson ***
13. _The Language of Flowers _ by Vanessa Diffenbaugh ****


----------



## Maxx

August 2011

1.  One Day (kindle) on page 67 as of 8/1/11, completed 8/30/11, 381 pages
2.  Furies of Calderon (DTB) on page 11 as of 8/1/11, didn't read this month
3.  Bossypants (audiobook) began 8/1/11, completed 8/6/11 288 pages
4.  The Lincoln Lawyer (audiobook) began 8/6/11, completed 8/14/11, 544 pages
5.  Bel Canto (audiobook) began 8/14/11, completed 8/31/11, 352 pages
6.  Night (audiobook) began 8/31/11, on page 11 as of 8/31/11

August Total Pages:  1576


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  The Silent Girl - Tess Gerritsen - audible
2.  The First Patient - Michael Palmer - 6658 locations
3.  Open - Andre Agassi - 8112 locations
4.  Quinn - Iris Johansen - audible


----------



## joanne29

I am in 

1. The End of Everything by Megan Abbott 256 pgs. 8/13    did not like
2. A Happy Marriage by Rafael Yglesias 384 pgs. 8/15       breath taking
3. Fire by Sebastian Junger 272 pgs. 8/16     so so for me
4. A Big Little Life by Dean Koontz 288 pgs. 8/18       wonderful
5. Pink Boots and A Machete by Mireya Mayor 304 pgs. 08/22       loved it
6. A Lucky Child by Thomas Buergenthal 272 pgs. 8/24       excellent
7. beautiful Unbroken by Mary Jane Nealson 224 pgs. 8/26       awesome
8. It Looked Different on the Model by Laurie Notaro 240 pgs. 8/31       LOL


----------



## BookLover

1. Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue (Kindle) 352 pages
2. Minding Frankie by Maeve Binchy (Kindle) 400 pages
3. Safe Haven by Nicholas Sparks (Kindle) 368 pages
4. Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (Kindle) 384 pages
5. Life As We Knew It by Susan Beth Pfeffer (Kindle) 360 pages
6. Dakota Father by Linda Ford (Kindle) 288 pages
7. A Day at the County Fair by Alice Hale Burnett (Kindle) 28 pages
8. Once Is Not Enough by Jacqueline Susann (Kindle) 384 pages
9. Miss Million's Maid by Berta Ruck (Kindle) 408 pages
10. Oogy: The Dog Only a Family Could Love by Larry Levin (Kindle) 224 pages
11. The Thirteenth Gift by Charlene Costanzo (Kindle) 90 pages
12. Excavation: A Novel by James Rollins (Kindle) 416 pages
13. Heart of Gold by Lacy Williams (Kindle) 141 KB
14. Homer's Odyssey: A Fearless Feline Tale, or How I Learned About Love and Life with A Blind Wonder Cat 
by Gwen Cooper (Kindle) 320 pages
15. The Middle Passage by Julia Golding (Kindle) Novella


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok so I made a second reply to this thread since my other on takes up a whole page hope thats ok.

Title                                       Author                        Format   Locs/Pages        Date Finished

18.Death With a Conscience     Andre Cruz                  Kindle    246 locs            8/19/11
19.I, Zombie                           Nick Spalding              Kindle    527 locs            8/19/11
                                                    and Clive Bonnet
20.The Dark, Dark House         Lynette Ferreira           Kindle    46 locs              8/20/11
21.Itsy Bitsy                           John Ajvide Lindqvist    Kindle    268 locs            8/20/11
22.Waterfall: A Novel               Lisa T. Bergren            Kindle    3374 locs          8/27/11
23.Cougar Cub Tales:              Sharon Cramer            Kindle     106 locs           8/28/11
         Lost and Alone
24.Memoirs of a Snowflake      Joe Vasicek                  Kindle     106 locs           8/28/11
25.The Lonely Engineer           S.J. MacDonald             Kindle     190 locs          8/29/11
26.Hacker School                    Allen R. Wallace           Kindle     588 locs           8/30/11
27.The Robbery:                     John Brinling               Kindle      527 locs           8/30/11
          A Shrt Story
28.The Twin                            Dan Barbier                Kindle      158 locs           8/31/11
29.If I Had A Car                     Ted Summerfield        Kindle       60 locs             8/31/11
30.Diary Of A Dead Muse        Benjamin Goshko        Kindle      136 locs          8/31/11
31.Occam's Razor:                  John Brinling              Kindle      407 locs          8/31/11


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished Reading:


*Fire and Ice* - Dana Stabenow
*Caribbean Moon* - Rick Murcer
*A Dance with Dragons* - George R. R. Martin
_*Dream of a Spring Night*_ - I. J. Parker
*Unsheathed Swords* - I. J. Parker
*Under Cover* - Donna Ball
*A Prisoner of Birth* - Jeffrey Archer

N


----------



## Geoffrey

I never signed up this month, but its time to correct that ....

1. *Feed - Mira Grant* - Zombie Political Thriller - 7727 locations - finished 8/4
3. *Time's Edge - J.M. Datillo* - Science Fiction - 7735 locations - abandoned 8/4
4. *True Of Heart - M.L. Rhodes* - M/M Romance - 1661 locations - abandoned 8/4
4. *Deadline - Mira Grant* - Zombie Political Thriller - 8208locations - finished 8/6
5. *Camber of Culdi - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 298 pages - finished 8/8
6. *Saint Camber - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 432 pages - finished 8/11
7. *Quest for the Well of Souls - Jack L. Chalker* - Science Fiction - 3829 locations - finished 8/13
8. *Ring of Fire III - Eric Flint* - Alt. History - 8819 locations - finished 8/18
9. *Peace Like a River - Leif Enger* - Fiction - 3780 locations
10. *The Bishops Heir - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 343 pages - 8/20
11. *The King's Justice - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 303 pages - 8/21
12. *The Return of Nathan Brazil - Jack L Chalker* - Science Fiction - 3752 locations - finished 8/24
13. *The Fuller Memorandum - Charles Stross* - Science Fiction - 5209 locations - finished 8/27
14. *The Difference Engine - William Gibson, Bruce Sterling* - Steampunk - 8405 locations - finished 8/31
15. *The Quest for Saint Camber - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 390 pages - finished 8/29

*August TBR List*


----------

